# Christians as politicians



## Christoffer (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello

As I previously declared on this board, I am now running as a candidate for the christian democrats in our local elections. My ideolody is pretty standard conservative; pro-life, against redefinition of marriage. I believe in highly decentralized forms of government and the free market. 

I have studied the issues and I think I can defend my values pretty ably. I am also super-interested in politics.

election day is coming sunday but already I have gotten involved in some heated debates. I never engage in name-calling, I just deal with the issues. Yet I meet opposition already. There are power crazy people out there to whom words like "free market" and "decentralization" are the most hateful things ever. 

I am wondering what to do as a christian. Should I actually endure persecution for my views on, say, government? If I continue in politics it is unavoidable. I believe man is sinful and that political power needs to be diffused over many political centres to avoid tyranny. I cannot deny this belief of mine.

But is it really worth it? Is politics really something worth suffering for? And what about my family? What if they are going to be affected?

Maybe I should just drop it. Maybe the Lord is showing me that as christians we need to let the world manage what is worldly. 

Tough decision. Any advice?


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Oct 23, 2012)

Cristoffer,

Your post hits home with me, though my struggle is in a different realm. I am a Christian journalism student in a secular school and taking hits that I believe are because I have written papers for one of my professors that reflect my Christian worldview.

Since writing them 1.5 years ago, he has repeatedly berated my work and publicly called me out , even calling me "stupid photographer," in front of my peers - in writing. 

I don't have the answers you are looking for. But, it seems that we are embroiled in a spiritual battle - in your situation and mine. We are on the enemy's turf. When we stand for righteousness, it draws fire.

Like you, I struggle with my position in the world - how I should vote and if I should publicly proclaim my views.

Know that you are not alone. Know that standing for righteousness will draw fire from the enemy's camp.

I will be interested to learn others' perspectives on your situation.

Blessings in the name of our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ!


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 23, 2012)

Do all things as unto the Lord.

Politics is often difficult, for all involved, for many reasons. Some of them have to do with spiritual reasons.

A couple of things to prioritize:

1) You are a servant leader of people (even of those who do not agree)
2) You are not being elected as a Pastor, but as a trusted representative of the people

That doesn't mean you do not forward right and true causes and truth as you have opportunity. It does mean, however, you are not being elected to be a theological preacher to the people. They don't expect that.

You will have many, many consistent ways to advance the freedom and standard of living of the people and champion right causes if you keep that in mind.


----------



## Christoffer (Oct 23, 2012)

Scott1 said:


> Do all things as unto the Lord.
> 
> Politics is often difficult, for all involved, for many reasons. Some of them have to do with spiritual reasons.
> 
> ...



Thank you, this was helfpul and encouraging


----------



## Philip (Oct 23, 2012)

Here's my take:

1) if this is your calling, then yes, it's worth it.

2) It may be helpful to list your principles and rank them in order of importance. Politics, as they say, is the art of the possible, which means that you are going to have to give ground sometimes to gain it elsewhere. You have to work with people you don't agree with in order to faithfully fulfill your calling. So figure out where the priorities are and which hills are worth dying to defend.

For example: let's say that a piece of legislation put a number of restrictions on abortions, but also raised taxes. I'd vote for it, personally because as much as I dislike higher taxes, abortion is murder, and restricting legalized murder is much more important than low taxes.

3) Find ways to state your case in terms that aren't politically charged. Rather than talking about "decentralization" you might talk about "empowering local governments." Rather than talking about "free markets" you might talk about consumer options or helping small businesses (not sure if the Finnish like small businesses or not, but I suspect, like most, that the answer is yes).

Given what I've heard from you before, it sounds like you may have a calling here, in which case, I'd say keep going and see what God does.


----------



## Miss Marple (Oct 23, 2012)

I encourage you to continue. I wish there were thousands, hundreds of thousands, of godly men who would enter the political sphere. It is sorely lacking.


----------



## kodos (Oct 23, 2012)

I too wish to encourage you, brother! If more Christians were engaged in the civil sphere, we wouldn't have the deplorable mess that we have in most countries. Take our current election in the US. Our two major candidates will do nothing to advance the cause of righteousness.

Take heart, this is first and foremost a spiritual battle. The god of this age hates Christians in power - and the followers of the Enemy will be loosed upon any Christian that dare take up this fight. Thanks be to God that He dwells within you and is ever with you 

I will pray for you.


----------



## Christoffer (Oct 24, 2012)

Philip said:


> Here's my take:
> 
> 1) if this is your calling, then yes, it's worth it.
> 
> ...



This was good advice. I believe you are right - nowadays *how* you say things is as important as what you say. This was practical, thanks!


----------



## JohnGill (Oct 24, 2012)

Christoffer said:


> Hello
> 
> As I previously declared on this board, I am now running as a candidate for the christian democrats in our local elections. My ideolody is pretty standard conservative; pro-life, against redefinition of marriage. I believe in highly decentralized forms of government and the free market.
> 
> ...



I'd say yes it is worth it. Remember that civil magistrates receive their authority from God. If you win, you can serve as a godly civil magistrate basing your decisions upon scripture. The godly should seek public office so that righteous judgment is executed in the land by the civil magistrates.

I'd recommend the following book: Lectures on Calvinism by Abraham Kuyper. Lectures on Calvinism : Abraham Kuyper : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 24, 2012)

I recall the book of Daniel saying that he was an excellent magistrate and a man of faith. He got into office in a different way than you would  , but I expect you may have some similar problems. The hammering of believers because of their devotion to Christ, by corrupt politicians, I would expect to be part of the package. If you enjoy being a public servant, and believe that God has prepared you for this job, go for it. I wish there were more confessional Christians running for office so I could vote for them with a smile on my face.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 24, 2012)

I think you should continue unless it effects your walk with God in a negative way or hurts your family.


----------

